
Winklevoss Twins Say Increased Regulation Is Bullish for Bitcoin - shahryc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-07/winklevoss-twins-say-increased-regulation-is-bullish-for-bitcoin
======
IronWolve
Only thing that stood in bitcoins path was transaction speeds, people moved to
other crypto currency because it was easier to trade.

The ease of use issue will be addressed, and regulation for banks, and it will
moste likely take off. Like ripple, banks are already using it to keep large
transfer fees low.

The over price bubble will even out, doesn't mean crypto is going away.

